# Got a new fish, what is it???



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

Hi guys, I'm posting for the first time. I've been lurking for a few months, and haven't had much to say. I went to a lfs today and bought this little guy. He was labeled as "brandi" paranha. I'm guessing the guy meant brandtii???

Anyway, he has the coloration of a brandtii, but not the snout shape. Here are a couple of pics, tell me what you guys think it is.









































Just to introduce myself, and my tanks...

75gallon: 3 5" pygocentrus nattereri
55gallon: 1 6-7" serrasalmus rhombeus
30gallon: 1 3-4" mystery piranha
20gallon: holding tank for feeders

and my name is Nick.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i would like to know also, BUMP


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

prystobrycon sp?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pygopristis Denticulata and probably a male judging by the lobbed anal fin


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree with Jim..... P. Denticulata.


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

wow i like that p







it looks really nice. just wondering how much you paid for it?


----------



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

hmmm.... denticulata..... Okay. I was hoping for something cooler, but.

He's really active and not scared of me at all. I like him. From the discription in the info section, it sounds like he's going to be a wimp. We'll have to see. I got him for $25, so I guess it's cool. He's seems really hyper compared to my rhom.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looks photoshoped...


----------



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Looks photoshoped...
> [snapback]1022006[/snapback]​


here's some more pics i just took. That white line at the terminal part of his dorsal fin and tail is actually there, although it looks weird.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont eat fish said:


> hmmm.... denticulata..... Okay. I was hoping for something cooler, but.
> 
> He's really active and not scared of me at all. I like him. From the discription in the info section, it sounds like he's going to be a wimp. We'll have to see. I got him for $25, so I guess it's cool. He's seems really hyper compared to my rhom.
> [snapback]1021950[/snapback]​


i think its a great fish, not many have these guys, rarity has to count for something

check this guys blogg

might have to wait till the server upgrade is done to see the pictures, but these guys

can look awsome too


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

i dont eat fish said:


> From the discription in the info section, it sounds like he's going to be a wimp.[snapback]1021950[/snapback]​


That's what you make out of it... Fish ain't whimps: fish simply follow their instinct - how mankind judges that is not the point.

The fact he's active and not affraid should tell you enough about fish attitude: what you see is what you get, not what you expect is what you get...


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like a tight fish but it shouldnt matter even if he is a "wimp" hes in a tank with no where to hide.... its not like you wont be able to see him if he does actually turn out skittish


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

lucky buy dude. i wouldnt worry bout being a wimp. Even if they dont act as "vicious" as you want its still a beautiful fish!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Moved to ID forum


----------



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments on the new fish. I really like him a lot. He's super active and that's what I was really looking for. My reds are active, but really scared of me when i look at them up close. My rhom is fairly un-active, but he's not the least bit scared of me. This new fish is the best of both worlds. And he tore up some lean beef I gave him today. I wish I could find more info or pics of this species as adults. Oh well, i'll have to take some when he grows up.

Nick


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

thats a nice fish it is refreshing to see somthing different


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

lol he looks so funny in that tank all by him self with that one thing in the middle of the tank u going to get him and friends or plants?


----------



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

paulpaul said:


> lol he looks so funny in that tank all by him self with that one thing in the middle of the tank u going to get him and friends or plants?
> [snapback]1022994[/snapback]​


I have a bunch of plants and stuff in there now. i just had it empty because I wasn's sure what I would buy at the pet store.


----------



## buddah101 (Dec 12, 2004)

look...


----------



## i dont eat fish (May 5, 2004)

Those look like silver dollars in the first pic. I can't see much of anything in the second pic??? I just got a silver dollar to live with my denticulata. The piranha doesn't nip him at all. They seem to follow each other around the tank all the time. I'll post some more pics when he grows up a little.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

you have one nice, and RARE, species of piranha. not many people have it. take some pride in your fish, or ship it to me. ill buy it off of you. if i saw those in my LFS, i'd buy them all.

here's my dentic. as yours grows, it will gain a lot more color. the orange is absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete! Start a thread in piranha discussion....I think most would be proud to own a dentic.

Closed.


----------

